# Getting into a Chamber Music Ensemble?



## daSTICK (Sep 2, 2010)

Weell, I play the piano. Solo stuff has been getting pretty boring for me, so I've just randomly considered the option of playing chamber music. But I don't know where to start.

As a 15 year old student, does anyone have any suggestions as to how I could possibly get involved in chamber music? I'm not quite sure if I can join an existing ensemble, nor if I have the capability of starting up my own. And if I DO decide to start my own, how would I go about recruiting people to join? I'm really clueless here and any help would really be appreciated.


----------

